

Getting started with a free Amazon EC2 instance - db42
http://www.copperykeenclaws.com/getting-started-with-a-free-amazon-ec2-instance/

======
Jabbles
"The free, however, comes with the app engine platform that has significant
restrictions."

What are these significant restrictions of the free GAE?

